# New Vascular Codes



## tbanks75 (Apr 20, 2011)

I am coding in a physician office setting. Should I be appending a the -26 modifier to the new codes 37220-37235. Any help would be appreciated. 

Thanks,
Tracy


----------



## Jess1125 (Apr 21, 2011)

tbanks75 said:


> I am coding in a physician office setting. Should I be appending a the -26 modifier to the new codes 37220-37235. Any help would be appreciated.
> 
> Thanks,
> Tracy



Don't append the -26 modifier.

Jessica CPC, CCC


----------



## efuhrmann (Apr 29, 2011)

what about the new cath codes when billing for the physician?  Does anyone have any official documentation on whether or not to append mod 26?


----------



## Cyndi113 (May 2, 2011)

If the cath is done in a hospital setting, then you would append the -26.


----------



## TerryFletcherCPC (May 2, 2011)

*Modifier -26 for Cardiology and Peripheral*

On the Cardiac Cath codes 93451-93461, yes the modifier -26 is necessary, if you do not own your own cath lab or facility where the procedure is performed. You are providing the "professional component" of the diagnostic service. 

On the new Peripheral Vascular codes, these are considered procedures, and not a diagnostic, 2 component service. So you would code them out, without the -26 modifier. 

If you are ever in doubt, the easiest way to know, is to go to your Medicare fee schedule, and if the codes are listed 3 times, once with a -26 (professional), once with a -TC (technical), and once with no modifier (global), and you are not the owner of the facility/IDTF/Cath lab where performed, then a -26 is appropriate. 

Hope that helps. 
Terry


----------

